

Open Salaries, is this ludicrous? (senor...no flames, por favor) - prashanthr

1.we have open sourced up and down the stack
2.some of us have opened our lives on social networks
3.openstack, openflow, democratized CRM.<p>some of us are hooked to gadgets that didnt exist a few years ago, some of us bear it all out on social network and some of us believe privacy is irrelevant. so then why.....<p>our salaries be any different. And why is this important......... well this could play some meaningful role in the immigration debate. and we all can see what our peers and bosses are paid.
======
prashanthr
obviously i didnt read an earlier post on this topic, see here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5282374>.

------
Jeremy1026
Did you sleep through grammar in elementary school? Your comment is almost
unreadable.

~~~
prashanthr
i hear you. too much coffee. thanks for participating. cheers!

